# Wow, Numerous GM Presas and Modern Arnis Links!!!



## Guro Harold (Mar 12, 2010)

*Modern Arnis*:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=Modern+Arnis&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=

*Remy Presas*:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Remy+Presas&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=g3g-c1g1g-m4&aql=&oq=

*Images of GM Presas*: (Not all are of him, but still quite impressive)
http://images.google.com/images?hl=...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CCAQsAQwAw

Enjoy!!!


----------

